# Orange wine



## Brian (Jan 18, 2011)

All I am about to make this wine and I thought I would post the recipe here for anyone else who is interested. 



Recipe for 5 gallons of Orange Wine from fresh, juice oranges. You may substitute fresh orange juice (no preservatives added) for some of the oranges with a ratio of 2 cups juice for every 5 oranges left out. Do not use all juice, however, as this recipe is improved by adding some grated orange peel as well. 
Ingredients 

40 – 50 juice oranges
A 1 liter bottle of White Grape Concentrate
Warm water 
5 Campden tablets (crush between 2 spoons)
5 tsp Yeast Nutrient
2 ½ tsp Pectic Enzyme
13 lbs white granulated sugar
1 or 2 packets wine yeast 

Instructions 
Zest about 10 oranges, making sure to avoid the pith (the white bitter part under the peel). Peel all the oranges leaving the pith behind. Separate into segments and place in a nylon straining bag along with the zest and tie shut.
Put a gallon of warm water in your fermenter and add the grape concentrate, Campden tablets, yeast nutrient, pectic enzyme and stir to dissolve. After mixing add 13 lbs of white granulated sugar. Add slowly as you stir so it dissolves easier. This will take a little while and it probably won’t completely dissolve...but that’s not a problem. Next, add the nylon straining bag containing the orange segments and peel.

Add more water and fill up to the 5-gallon mark. Using your hands, massage and squeeze the bag, squeezing and mashing the oranges as best as you can. Be sure everything is mixed well. This may also be done by stomping them with your feet in a separate bucket if you’d like.

Put the lid and air lock on the fermenter and let it sit for 24 hours. Be sure to add water to the air lock. Over the next 24 hours the pectic enzyme will do its magic by breaking down the fruit giving a better juice yield. It also gives the campden time to dissipate a bit so it won’t harm the yeast.
After 24 hours, remove the lid and add one or two packs of yeast simply by sprinkling on top. Fermenting should start in about 24 hours. 

Open daily and stir. After 5 to 7 days, remove the fermenting bag and stir the contents (be sure to squeeze as much of the juice from the bag as possible). Since the fruit and bag displaced some of the volume, now is a good time to top off again to the 5-gallon mark.

Siphon into a 5 gallon glass carboy. Let sit for a few weeks and rack another time. Now is a good time to give it a taste test to see if you may want to sweeten it a bit. If you do want to sweeten it, add 2 ½ tsp. potassium sorbate to stabilize. Then make a sweetener by boiling 2 cups of sugar to 1 cup of water. Stir into wine a little bit at a time, tasting while adding, until desired taste. Let clear and bottle. Enjoy!


----------



## robie (Jan 18, 2011)

That sounds delicious!!!


----------



## mainecr (Jan 18, 2011)

Our Tangelo is 23 months old and really awesome. Hand picked in Largo Florida (M&D are snow birds) and make in Maine. 1.25 quarts of juice per gallon...can't remember the rest of the recipe, and being between houses, my notes are in storage. 
Good luck!!!


----------



## Tom (Jan 18, 2011)

Save alot of the zest for a f-pac. Zest and freeze. after stabilized add zest.


----------



## Wannabe (Jan 18, 2011)

When you say zest for the F-pack, you mean you would boil the zest in water or juice and then strain the zest out, correct?


----------



## Tom (Jan 18, 2011)

In this case no. Toss it in and let it "marry" the flavor for a month


----------



## joeswine (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi Brian,when I make orange wine,I've found it much easier and ,stable to make a white wine kit (cheap one) for the base,the add orange zest , in the secondary fermentation as tom stated for the back flavoring,ask tom how to make extract of orange,but if your using zest ,simple and effective way of making a well balanced and flavorful orange wine....................


----------



## Brian (Jan 19, 2011)

Cool thanks for the input! I have a bunch of orange sections in the freezer along with the zest of about 10 (man is that a pain) so are you saying not to put the zest in the primary and save it for the ageing process, or should I do both??


----------



## Tom (Jan 19, 2011)

Save it for aging


----------



## Brian (Jan 19, 2011)

OK Thanks for the advice Tom!


----------

